# Hamster cage help?



## Hammy133 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi would this cage be bigger enough for a Syrian hamster? 


Size large: (L) 100 × (W) 51 × (H) 37cm 

It says the cage is suitable for rabbits and ferrets. So I think it would he fine for him. Please get back to me.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

If you can get bigger that would be better, but it is OK. As it's sold as OK for rabbits/ferrets be aware of the bar spacing as it might be too wide for a hamster. 
I'd recommend looking on zooplus as they have some good cages for hamsters on there.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What is your hamster housed in at the moment?

Zoozone 2 is fine but you WILL need to mesh the top.


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

I am building a bin cage for my hamster , and I was wondering if the largest bin I could get was 430 inches of floor space would that be ok I know it is 450 and above but I can enrich his environment with toys and he is a small hamster?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> I am building a bin cage for my hamster , and I was wondering if the largest bin I could get was 430 inches of floor space would that be ok I know it is 450 and above but I can enrich his environment with toys and he is a small hamster?


There's also this 
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/763...Rgjoo-272wpUvffEfpm-xUQ18Fu6f7nxoC550QAvD_BwE

Yes it'll be ok for interim. If that's the biggest you can find maybe get 2 and merge them together?


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Yes I have the really useful box at 84 litres , the dimensions given on the page make it around 483 square inches of floor space


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Just wondering floor space means the footprint of the cage right? Tiers and levels don't count right? Sorry really stupid question to ask... I am still just a bit confused about sizes!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Knighterist said:


> Just wondering floor space means the footprint of the cage right? Tiers and levels don't count right? Sorry really stupid question to ask... I am still just a bit confused about sizes!


Yes, floorspace means the ground level, and this means one continual area, not lots of smaller cages joined together.
And yes, it doesn't include shelves or other floors.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, floorspace means the ground level, and this means one continual area, not lots of smaller cages joined together.
> And yes, it doesn't include shelves or other floors.


Ohhh, I understand now. Thank you!


----------

